# Thinking of purchasing a Nissan 18hp 2-stroke



## aaronjbrowning (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey guys,
Thinking about purchasing this engine for my Lowe 1636. Anyone have this motor? Thoughts on it? Concerns? Anything I should specifically check for? Thanks 

Beautiful condition, light duty 1995 Nissan NS18D 2-stroke outboard motor with a short shaft (18in). Lightest 18hp outboard you can buy, designed to be the weight and dimensions of a 15hp motor but with more power! In excellent running condition with minimal external wear.


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 18, 2012)

i know nothing about nissan OB's so i cant tell ya nothing about em. i just know that i dont see too many of them on the water wich would make me wonder why and be concerned.....could always go with a johnny/rude


----------



## DanMC (Nov 18, 2012)

aaronjbrowning said:


> Hey guys,
> Thinking about purchasing this engine for my Lowe 1636. Anyone have this motor? Thoughts on it? Concerns? Anything I should specifically check for? Thanks
> 
> Beautiful condition, light duty 1995 Nissan NS18D 2-stroke outboard motor with a short shaft (18in). Lightest 18hp outboard you can buy, designed to be the weight and dimensions of a 15hp motor but with more power! In excellent running condition with minimal external wear.


Nissan OB is basically a Tohatsu made motor !...they are good motors,is your Made in Japan ?, if it is =D> !
Dan


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 18, 2012)

DanMC said:


> aaronjbrowning said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



i heard europe and canada are very similar in alot of ways and never understood what was the same................ now i understand what they meant by that :wink:


----------



## JMichael (Nov 19, 2012)

My brother has one on his boat. I replaced his impeller for him and tuned it up. After all trim adjustments were made, it would push my fat butt 22mph according to the GPS. That's with 6 gal of fuel, trolling motor and battery. It starts first pull cold or hot, and has a great idle. Can't tell you much more than that as he bought it used and has only been using it for 1 year so far.


----------



## aaronjbrowning (Nov 19, 2012)

JMichael said:


> My brother has one on his boat. I replaced his impeller for him and tuned it up. After all trim adjustments were made, it would push my fat butt 22mph according to the GPS. That's with 6 gal of fuel, trolling motor and battery. It starts first pull cold or hot, and has a great idle. Can't tell you much more than that as he bought it used and has only been using it for 1 year so far.



thanks mike!


----------



## Mike Redmond (Nov 22, 2012)

In this part of the country,some of us would give one of our delicate parts for this motor,,its a grand engine and it kicks b...


----------



## noengerny (Nov 27, 2012)

I just installed a brand-new 20 hp fuel injected Suzuki on my 16 foot V-Hull, I doesn't need a battery, so I run my sonar with a little motorcycle battery. I'm now the happiest guy in Panama City.


----------



## bbstacker1 (Dec 4, 2012)

They are a very good engine, well built and tough. I have a 1995 Tohatsu 15 hp and it runs very strong. The only issue I have had is getting some of the parts, once Tohatsu's get past 10 years old they really cut down on the parts they continue to make for them.


----------



## aaronjbrowning (Dec 10, 2012)

thanks for the info. heading out to look at it tomorrow. going to run it on muffs and check the compression. anyone know what the compression should be? anything else I need to check?


----------



## JMichael (Dec 10, 2012)

Check the gears, lower unit oil for water, and make sure prop shaft isn't bent.


----------



## bbstacker1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Compression on my 15 is 140+, I would think the 18 should be in the same range.


----------



## PATRIOT (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been running my 15HP Nissan 2-stroke for over 15 years and literally hundreds of miles . . . it just won't quit so I may get a new 4-stroke anyway. The question is . . . how much 4-stroke will at least match the 2-stroke perfomance?


----------



## JMichael (Dec 27, 2012)

I've never owned a 4 stroke, but from what I've read you get the same power but it takes longer to get the rpm up (slower hole shot) and the 4 stroke weighs more than the same hp rated 2 stroke.


----------

